# Help my service dog . She is scared of me !!



## ARMYSERVICEDOG (Dec 11, 2011)

*i have Rainey my service dog. SHE IS NAMED AFTER SGT. PRUITT ALLEN RAINEY OF N.C. (K.I.A)( R.I.P BROTHER) We go for training several times a week . the trainer sent her home with me to hopefully gain our confidence together . she is a rescue. and was beaten severly probally by a male. she loves women lots more. SHE LOVES ATTENTION FROM ME AND ALL I HAVE TO DO IS COUGH AND SHE COMES TO CHECK ON ME . SHE HAS WOKE ME UP AND PREPARED ME FOR UPCOMING MIGRAINE HEADACHES . SHE IS A GREAT COMPANION TO ME AND IS THERE FOR ME WHEN I HAVE A PTSD SPELL . BUT WHEN I GO TO PUT ON HER LEASH OR WALK BY HER SHE ROLLS OVER AND COWERS BAD!!!!!!!!!! WHEN WE WALK IN A STORE SHE IS REAL UNSURE WHICH SHE HAS ONLY BEEN AT THIS A MONTH AND A HALF AND I KNOW WILL ONLY TAKE TIME BUT WHAT ELSE CAN I DO TO ASSURE HER THAT I AM HERE FOR HER THE SAME AS SHE IS HERE FOR ME ?? :doh:

ALL I HAVE IS HER AND ALL SHE HAS IS ME ?? HOW DO I SEND THIS MESSAGE ?? IM A DISABLED VET WITH TRAUMATIC BRAIN INJURY , SEIZURES , PTSD AND FLASHBACKS FROM GETTING HIT WITH AN I.E.D. ( PIPE BOMB) DURING THE IRAQ WAR. SHE IS MY BUDDY . ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED YALL . THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME IN READING THIS . *

*BRENT , *
*SSG. US ARMY (RET):wave:*


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I don’t have any advice to offer, but I wanted to wish you guys all the best. It sounds like you have bonded well, so hopefully she will learn that it’s safe to trust again with time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for the service, and sacrifice, you gave this country to keep us safe. 

I'm sure your trainer can help with these problems, but a few suggestions I can make. Treats need to fall out of the sky when you walk by her, do it often so she starts to think, "hey when he gets close I get goodies!". 

Also, call her to you to do things like putting on her leash, etc., rather than going to get her, and try to get her to come up to you instead of leaning over her to attach it. Since dogs are so much shorter than us not leaning over them is hard to do unless you actually invite her up on your lap.

I am so happy that you have her to help you. Service dogs are amazing, and I'm sure she is already and will continue to enrich your life and give you the support you need. I hope you will give us the priviledge of hearing how you and she progress together.

"Thank you" seems to be such a very small thing in response to the injuries you sustained in our defense, but I do sincerely thank you.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Keep making things 'fun' when she comes to you willingly. Find her favourite places to get scratched: under the collar, behind the ears, right above the tail set. Have tasty cookies in your pockets at all times.

Try to keep the 'bad' stuff away so she doesn't associate it with you...at least for the few weeks. Stuff like: nails clipped, ears cleaned, baths, and so on.

Does she like to get brushed? If so, have a nice calming grooming session once or twice a day with a soft brush. If she doesn't like it, don't do it for awhile! 

Fun walks are also great. Fun walks where you go out and let her do what she wants in calm, quiet environments with lots of cookies. Anything that's out of her comfort zone, like walking past busy roads or construction, don't do quite yet. You want her to feel comfortable with you first, then you can work on her nerves with other issues. One baby step at a time.

She'll get it eventually. Just keep on being patient and thinking of what she needs. Try not to coddle her when she cowers; just snap on the leash and be cheery, like "ok, let's go!" and ignore the cowering. Too many people will try to "reassure" the dog, like "oh it's okay there's nothing to be worried about" and talk in a phony sad voice. That doesn't help. Just be normal and cheery and she'll pick up your vibe. Soon the leash will equal "walks" and walks will equal fun to her. When you do walk her, try to keep your arm at a natural position and let it swing so there's no tension on the leash. 

These rescue dogs are smart. She'll figure it out soon and then your bond will be amazing. My guy was beaten and abused before I got him and he came out of it remarkably well. The only time he shows signs of his past is if someone has a bat, stick or golf club or makes a swinging motion...he runs off and tries to hide behind something. When he does, i just do a cheery, "c'mon, let's go!" and he comes running back up and gets a cookie. He's getting better and better about it, but still does it the rare time. 

As others have said, thank you for your sacrifice to your country - I'm really glad you and Rainey found each other.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm no expert but I think sometimes it just takes time. When I got Rooney a little over a year ago he was scared of everything, including me at times. But now he is by my side constantly. I think Rainey will come around, especially working with a trainer. 

I'd also like to thank you for your service. I can't put into words the amount of gratitude I have for what you do.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I once had a rescue dog that was afraid of almost everything the first year, I think it took about a year for her to gain her confidence. After that, one could not even tell that she was ever abused / neglected except when it came to thunderstorms.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Think of Rainey as being injured,(her trust is broken) and you can help her heal. Believe it!
Start by hand feeding all her meals, this starts the bond and helps to build the trust - food comes from you/your hand. If she wont eat from your hand at first, sit a few feet away while she eats, and gradually move closer to her over the next couple of days, then start the hand feeding. At other times, whenever you are close to her, or she may be looking at you drop some yummy treats and walk away, don't pressure her into having to come for the treats while you are still nearby it.
I adopted an abused dog,(couldn't touch him at all) one thing I learned is that you can not demand or expect trust - you have to EARN it. You have to be patient and compassionate, you can not 'punish', verbally or physically, a simple 'no' or 'uhuh' is suffice when needed, only good things come from you. The other thing I learned is that every minute in the months that I spent earning my dog's trust has been repaid a thousand times over with the love and loyalty and devotion of my best friend- he is a true treasure.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't really have anything to add but everyone has given great advice. I really want to thank you for your service and what you sacrificed to keep us free. There aren't enough words to tell you how much I admire you and all the service men and women.
If she likes when you pet her you might massage her neck and back. My fur kids love that.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

unfortunately rainey may not be capable as a service dog...

service dogs have to meet strict requirements.

however giving up on Rainey isn't an option, so th best IMO is to use positive reinforcement techniques. hopefully the trainer you're working with knows it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Small treats - "cookies" like others said above - do wonders. Rewarding them makes them want to do whatever it is again. 

I wish you all the best. As someone who had severe PTSD myself I know what you're going through. Eventually you'll come to terms with the events that caused it and it will turn into memories you only think about now and then.

There's nothing more loving than a golden retriever. It'll all turn out well in the end. 

Best of everything to you and a wonderful life with Rainey.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

PS Rainey can get over her own PTSD. The better times and more fun she has the further that abuse will fade into the past as new memories and fun experiences fill her memory.

She needs you as much as you need her. I've rescued several abused goldens over the years who were abused. The more fun they have, the more good memories they can build, the less that stuff will affect them as time passes.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

First, want to Thank You for your service and have faith that, over time, you will heal. My hope and prayers are to you and the service you have given.

Sometimes I think it is good to follow our dogs examples. Greet each morning as your first in a wonderful day and look for its blessings. Having your golden, think you will find you both can heal each other and soon will find the best bond. Your dog needs love and care, just as you do. The recommendations above will help start this and someday soon you will blink and realize you two are a "set". Each loving and needing each other.

You will find many friends in this forum, for each of us has a special bond with these amazing dogs of ours. We learn together, we cry together and we laugh, boy do we laugh. I hope you will find comfort here among friends.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Brent thank you for your service. As and Army wife and now an Army mom....my heart aches for the trauma that you have suffered. I wish you recovery and peace.

That aside.....Im really surprised that any Service Dog Organization would have sold a Service Dog with such dramatic temperament issues that she cowers from her handler. Im concerned that if she is that fragile, she could be a liability to you. Service dog or not, any dog that you own, you are responsible for their behavior in public and in your home....rescued/abused/fearful....none of those life situations are going to absolve you from the legal liability or the emotional guilt if she bites someone because she is afraid. 

Some SD just dont match up well. It is no ones fault.... Please consider contacting your SD Org to discuss a new match. 

Service dog work may be too much for Rainey... she deserves a peaceful restful life just as much as you.

Regards,
Mary




ARMYSERVICEDOG said:


> *i have Rainey my service dog. SHE IS NAMED AFTER SGT. PRUITT ALLEN RAINEY OF N.C. (K.I.A)( R.I.P BROTHER) We go for training several times a week . the trainer sent her home with me to hopefully gain our confidence together . she is a rescue. and was beaten severly probally by a male. she loves women lots more. SHE LOVES ATTENTION FROM ME AND ALL I HAVE TO DO IS COUGH AND SHE COMES TO CHECK ON ME . SHE HAS WOKE ME UP AND PREPARED ME FOR UPCOMING MIGRAINE HEADACHES . SHE IS A GREAT COMPANION TO ME AND IS THERE FOR ME WHEN I HAVE A PTSD SPELL . BUT WHEN I GO TO PUT ON HER LEASH OR WALK BY HER SHE ROLLS OVER AND COWERS BAD!!!!!!!!!! WHEN WE WALK IN A STORE SHE IS REAL UNSURE WHICH SHE HAS ONLY BEEN AT THIS A MONTH AND A HALF AND I KNOW WILL ONLY TAKE TIME BUT WHAT ELSE CAN I DO TO ASSURE HER THAT I AM HERE FOR HER THE SAME AS SHE IS HERE FOR ME ?? :doh:
> 
> ALL I HAVE IS HER AND ALL SHE HAS IS ME ?? HOW DO I SEND THIS MESSAGE ?? IM A DISABLED VET WITH TRAUMATIC BRAIN INJURY , SEIZURES , PTSD AND FLASHBACKS FROM GETTING HIT WITH AN I.E.D. ( PIPE BOMB) DURING THE IRAQ WAR. SHE IS MY BUDDY . ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED YALL . THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME IN READING THIS . *
> 
> ...


----------

